# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder > سوال: ساخت dll برای تغییر سایز تصاویر

## madolak

سلام به همه اساتید گرامی

دوستان، من با استفاده از زبان برنامه نویسی لوا در AutoPlay Media Studio برنامه نویسی می کنم

به یک dll نیاز دارم تا بتونم با استفاده از اون، سایز فایلهای تصویری مثل jpg یا png رو تغییر بدم
منظورم از سایز، رزولوشن تصویر یا همون طول و عرضش هست
زبان lua بهترین سازگاری رو با dll های نوشته شده با زبانهای C و ++C داره
چون خودم با این زبان ها آشنایی ندارم، از شما کمک میخوام
کسی میتونه به من کمک کنه ؟

راهنمایی :
توی زبان لوا، dll رو اینطوری میشه فراخونی کرد :;("result = DLL.CallFunction("dll path", "function name", "parameters", "return type", "call convectiondll path        : آدرس فایل dll
function name    : نام تابع درون dll
parameters    : پارامترهای مورد نیاز dll
return type    : نوع مقدار برگشتی که میتونه DLL_RETURN_TYPE_INTEGER یا DLL_RETURN_TYPE_LONG یا DLL_RETURN_TYPE_STRING
call convection    : نوع فراخوانی dll که میتونه DLL_CALL_CDECL یا DLL_CALL_STDCALL باشه

اگر ممکن باشه میخوام پارامترهای زیر رو به dll ارسال کنم

source        : مقدار رشته ای آدرس تصویر مورد نظر با فرمت jpg یا png                (مثلا : "C:\image.jpg")
destination        : مقدار رشته ای آدرس تصویر مورد نظر برای ذخیره در مکان مورد نظر        (مثلا : "C:\new image.jpg")
width        : مقدار عددی طول جدید تصویر                                (مثلا : 1024)
height        : مقدار عددی عرض جدید تصویر                                (مثلا : 768)

درصورت موفق بودن عملیات تغییر سایز، مقدار رشته ای "OK" برگردونده شه
درصورت موفق نبودن عملیات تغییر سایز مقدار رشته ای "Error" برگردونده شه

اگر dll به صورتی نوشته شه که برای عملکرد صحیحش نیازی به هیچ چیز مثلا نصب بودن net framework. روی سیستم کاربر نباشه، عالی میشه
میخوام کاملا مستقل از هر چیزی باشه

سپاس بی کران از لطفتون

----------

